# Question about WordPress and Shirts



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright I know Wordpress has been mentioned quite a bit, but being fairly new I have trouble finding an answer through others topics. 

I had a site and deleted it because I wasn't liking it. I want a site that will like me emphasize my services as a screen printer, as well as offer a small store with pre made shirts. 

I was looking to go the route of WorldPress, but wasn't sure what was best. 

If wordpress is a good start, then thats what I want to do. I have used wordpress before for sites aside from the Shirt business, but this is a bit different. 

I am willing to spend just a little if I have too, but do you guys with experience have any themes you recommend that fit this gesture? I don't need a site that is strictly store, just want the option to purchase a few different items.

All the help in the world is appreciated


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I use wordpress for my e-commerce. I chose it because I wanted something that would give me flexibility with adding pages and blog type of stuff (although I don't blog). I like the flexibility but be prepared to spend a little money on a template (unless you're good at building your own) They have A LOT of options that are free for blogs but almost nothing worth mentioning for free e-commerce templates. The e-commerce plug in isn't all that great in my opinion and I am strictly using paypal at the moment (which has it's own challenges) until I can find a good cart to use that won't break the bank. I enjoy learning and being that wordpress was totally new to me I've learned quite a bit and have had fun doing it. If that's you're thing, it will be a pain. I just went live on 4/1 and I'm pretty happy but definitely gotta get my cart thing situated before I lose my two customers lol.


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

i love wordpress. i think it's great tool to make own web page without big coins. i could recommend this theme - 
http://http://themeforest.net/item/peano-creative-wordpress-portfolio-blog-theme/237665?WT.ac=portfolio_item&WT.seg_1=portfolio_item&WT.z_author=elemis
i made my web site on this theme. very easy to use. i dont have web store yet, but i'm thinking to go bigcartel way ..


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Being a professional in this field i recommend you to hire a web developer to make a e-commerce theme for you and also put the products with the integration of pre made t shirts module.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah I have used wordpress before, but in this business I want to find one that really puts emphasis on the business. Nothing Crazy but the ability to add to it.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm using the business pro theme On wp and love it. The wp-e commerce plug in bites though. Work in progress but I really do like the simplicity of the theme and layout/flexibility. Its perfect for my tshirt stuff.


----------



## attitudeshirts (Apr 11, 2012)

u can check my site, it runs on wordpress. made my theme myself.


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree theme forest has some cost-effective wordpress themes that integrate with woo-commerce, jigo shop and wp-ecommerce plugins. Mine currently uses jigo shop and luv it compared to the solutions I've tried in the past.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Prepresstoolkit (Mar 7, 2012)

I started out in screen printing as a pre-press designer then later got into web/graphic design and have used Wordpress on multiple sites and highly recommend it for eCommerce. 
It is relatively easy to use even if you don't have a web background. 
Most Wordpress eCommerce themes integrate with numerous payment gateways. I always use PayPal because it is a very secure payment process which is very very important!!! ( reasures customer their money is safe).
There are hundreds maybe even thousands of extra plugins/addons you can get for wordpress that enable you to add extra functionality to your theme. ie. Social media plugins to like a post or page, search engine optimisation plugins to get better rankings in Google...and so on.

I'm trying to think of any downsides to Wordpress for you.....but I can't...so I guess that's a good thing!

Well one would be to stay away from scetchy looking plugins, as they may not be coded properly, making it easier for some annoying person to hack into your site..that's about it.

Hope this helped?


----------

